# La neta no me gusta este libro



## DonManuel_CH

Buenas noches, amigos y amigas!

Tengo una preguntita:
Cómo se hace frases con la expresión "la neta"? Creo que es un término del idioma méxicano, verdad? He oído esta palabra varias veces en la TV méxicana.

Son corectas las frases siguientes?

"La neta no me gusta este libro" (O se diría "La neta _es que_ no me gusta este libro"

"La neta no quiero salir contigo" (= En realidad no quiero...)

"Neta que ya tienes 30 años?"

Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## HUMBERT0

Si es una palabra usada de manera muy informal por los jovenes y las personas menos educadas del país.

Y si, así sería su uso.


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Muchas gracias HUMBERT0  

Crees que un extranjero se pondría un poco tonto usando esta expresión en México?


----------



## pejeman

HUMBERT0 said:


> Si es una palabra usada de manera muy informal por los jovenes y las personas menos educadas del país.
> 
> Y si, así sería su uso.


 
Pues entonces en el D. F. vivimos los menos educados de este reino republicano. La diferencia entre la verdad y la neta me la explicó un día un joven amigo banquero (_yupi_):

-La verdad es relativa, pero la neta es la neta.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Se escucharía gracioso. Nos causa gracia cuando un extranjero aprende ese tipo de español mexicano de la calle, sobre todo si lo usa en cualquier situación. Un ejemplo, aquí en mi trabajo hay una señora que es estaunidense, habla muy buen español, su esposo es mexicano. Alguna vez conversabamos  varios compañeros, y ella dijo, que estaba cansada que le dolian mucho las *patas*, obviamente contuvimos la carcajada, por no avergonzarla. Aun cuando a manera de ser sarcásticos, chistosos lo diríamos, eso sería entre amigos o familia y no con la seriedad con que lo dijo y menos en público.


----------



## DonManuel_CH

OK, gracias otra vez por sus respuesta!

Ahorita sólo hace falta ir a México un día, así que puedo utilizar todo el slang que sé.


----------



## HUMBERT0

pejeman said:


> Pues entonces en el D. F. vivimos los menos educados de este reino republicano. La diferencia entre la verdad y la neta me la explicó un día un joven amigo banquero (_yupi_):
> 
> -La verdad es relativa, pero la neta es la neta.


Pues la verdad es que "neta" yo siempre lo he asociado a la gente de los barrios populares de la gran ciudad. Que su uso se esté extendiendo entre los demas estratos de la sociedad por falta de educación es otra cosa. ¿no?


----------



## Servando

pejeman said:


> Pues entonces en el D. F. vivimos los menos educados de este reino republicano. La diferencia entre la verdad y la neta me la explicó un día un joven amigo banquero (_yupi_):
> 
> -La verdad es relativa, pero la neta es la neta.


 


HUMBERT0 said:


> Pues la verdad es que "neta" yo siempre lo he asociado a la gente de los barrios populares de la gran ciudad. Que su uso se esté extendiendo entre los demas estratos de la sociedad por falta de educación es otra cosa. ¿no?


 
Disculpa Pejeman, yo también concuerdo con Humberto. La palabra "neta" fue acuñada en los 70´s y ayudada en su difusión por el personaje "Vulgarcito" que representaba el actor Héctor Suárez. Los que eramos jóvenes en aquel tiempo, la empezamos a utilizar por imitación, pero, hoy en día en la provincia ha pasado de moda y (casi) solo la utiliza el que se quiere hacer el gracioso hablando como chilango de barrio popular.


----------



## MEX_RAIDER

la neta que si, yo soy del norte de México y casi no se usa, solo en grupos de mucha confianza y también acá se relaciona con el vulgo.


----------



## mirx

Pues lamento informales comañeros míos, pero la neta es que "la neta", está más constante y sonante que nunca, no se a que tipo de jóvenes se refieran, yo tengo 20 años, y la neta es primordial en mi vocabulario, aparte mi compañero suizo dice que ha escuchado la palabra en varias telenovelas y reportajes mexicanos, y no creo que sean programas de los 70´s ni que salga Hector Suárez de "Vulgarcito".

Por cierto yo también soy del Norte y estudio universidad, y créanme siempre decimos.

¿Neta güey? y no ¿En serio güey?

Por otro lado, me sorprende Pejeman que no supieras todos los prejucios que hay acerca de la ignorancia y vulgaridad de los chilangos (muchas veces justificados).


----------



## Servando

mirx said:


> y no creo que sean programas de los 70´s ni que salga Hector Suárez de "Vulgarcito".


 
Estimado Mirx, creo que tu juventud te hace decir cosas que no debieras, reconozco que tuve un error, el actor fue Alejandro Suárez y no Héctor Suárez, su personaje de TV se llamaba así, "Vulgarcito", pregúntale a tu papá antes de poner en duda algo que sucedió cuando aun no nacías y desde luego no estas obligado a saberlo, no fue algo histórico. Su caracterización la hacia, usando los pantalones acampanados y floreados típicos de la época, con una especie de corbata amarrada en la cabeza.
No creo que Alejandro Suárez la haya inventado, simplemente ayudó en su popularización.


----------



## mirx

Servando said:


> Estimado Mirx, creo que tu juventud te hace decir cosas que no debieras, reconozco que tuve un error, el actor fue Alejandro Suárez y no Héctor Suárez, su personaje de TV se llamaba así, "Vulgarcito", pregúntale a tu papá antes de poner en duda algo que sucedió cuando aun no nacías y desde luego no estas obligado a saberlo, no fue algo histórico. Su caracterización la hacia, usando los pantalones acampanados y floreados típicos de la época, con una especie de corbata amarrada en la cabeza.
> No creo que Alejandro Suárez la haya inventado, simplemente ayudó en su popularización.


 

Querido Servando.

Le suplico de la más humilde manera, sea usted tan amable de leer con mayor detenimiento las publicaciones hechas en éste foro. En ningún momento insinué que "La Neta" fuera una nueva creación. Lo único que dije (o escribí para el caso), es que nuestro querido amigo Suizo dice a ver escuchado la expresión en telenovelas y reportajes Mexicanos y yo sólo asumo que no son reportajes y telenovelas de los 70's -aunque en estos se haya originado- sino programas de actualidad, en los que "La Neta" se usa con la mayor naturalidad.

Nunca pondría en duda su palabra estimado Servando, simplemente quiero que quede claro, que la expresión sigue constante y sonante. Y no sólo en las repeticiones de los programas setenteros. Observe cualquier telenovela actual y sabrá a que me refiero.

Muchas Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno pues la neta, me sorprende al igual que mi amigo mirx, Aquí en Cd de México, Neta es usada al diario por chicos de las Lomas hasta por chicos de Neza York, 
Creo que por lo menos en Chiliangolandia Neta está en su apogeo y no se discrimana a nadie que la use, Obviamente no la diras en una reunión con jefes importantes o en una cena ocn el Presidente, peroc on tus amigos, familia e inclusive profes, la usarás.
No sé tal vez en el norte la palabra no es tan común y efectivamente es usada por los barrieros. Pero en Cd de México no.
Y creeanme hablo con pruebas.
Digo Yo me desenvuelvo en varios ambiente juveniles, y desde plaza loreto y Santa fe la palabra viaja hasta Ecatepec y Tepito son ningún repujo.


----------



## indigoio

DonManuel_CH said:


> ¿Son correctas las frases siguientes?
> 
> "La neta no me gusta este libro"  (O se diría "La neta _es que_ no me gusta este libro" [No es incorrecta pero se usa más sin el _es que_]
> 
> "La neta no quiero salir contigo"  (= En realidad no quiero...)
> 
> "Neta que ya tienes 30 años?"


Perfectísimo, DonManuel. También puedes usarla al final de la frase: _No me gusta este libro, neta._



Miguelillo 87 said:


> Bueno pues la neta, me sorprende al igual que mi amigo mirx, Aquí en Cd de México, Neta es usada al diario por chicos de las Lomas hasta por chicos de Neza York
> Digo Yo me desenvuelvo en varios ambiente juveniles, y desde plaza loreto y Santa fe la palabra viaja hasta Ecatepec y Tepito son ningún repujo.


Así es. Al menos en esta ciudad, hoy en día _neta_ es *ELEMENTAL* en el habla coloquial, sea cual sea el estrato social. Igual, Miguelillo!!! entre directores y altos ejecutivos se escucha, neta, eh!!! 

[Saludos, mi cosmopolita amigo (Miguelillo) ]

Se me hace muy extraño que digan que "sólo los jóvenes y las personas menos educadas del país" la usan. No se puede encajonar como palabra del vulgo, ni naca ni nada de eso, al menos no acá en el DFctuoso.

(Ahora que si hablamos de tonos, eso es otra cosa: no es lo mismo un _neta_ muy ñero, que un _netaaaaa_ bien fresita)

En conclusión, DonManuel, lo que te recomiendo es que en otros estados de la república la uses a discreción, mientras que en la Ciudad de México la puedes usar sin ningún temor.

¡Adiós!
Índigo


----------



## Janis Joplin

Ultimamente me encontrado con los jóvenes dicen esta expresión

"Ese chavo es bien neta"

Como queriendo decir que alguien es auténtico.

Me gusto la frase de Pejeman: La verdad es relativa, pero la neta es la neta.

Yo escuché a un maestro mío decir: La verdad es científica, pero la neta es chida.

También me gustó.


----------



## lay-z

hola soy chileno y aca utilizamos (al menos los jovenes) la palabra "la dura" que vendria siendo como "la neta"...

tengo una duda.. ¿que es un chilango? lo repiten varias veces y no lo entiendo... gracias.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Simple y llanamente, una de las formas como se les dice a los habitantes de la ciudad de México.  

Término muy controvertido porque no es un gentilicio y por otra parte algunos lo aceptan para los nativos pero no para los habitantes.

Seguramente encontrarás hilos exclusivos sobre este término.


----------



## lay-z

mmm ya veo.. gracias!


----------



## taina

¿Qué quiere decir *chida.  *Por favor?


----------



## HUMBERT0

indigoio said:


> Así es. Al menos en esta ciudad, hoy en día _neta_ es *ELEMENTAL* en el habla coloquial, sea cual sea el estrato social. Igual, Miguelillo!!! entre directores y altos ejecutivos se escucha, neta, eh!!!
> 
> No se puede encajonar como palabra del vulgo, ni naca ni nada de eso, al menos no acá en el DFctuoso.
> 
> Índigo


A mi se me hace extraño, que ahora resulte que "la neta", es una palabra tan elemetal, que si voy al Doctor, me va a decir: la neta es que tiene una gastritis, o si hablo con el contralor me va a decir: la neta es que todavía no se plenea pagar las utilidades, o si voy y pregunto por un amigo y me recibe su mama o abuelita, me vayan a contestar, la neta quien sabe donde esté...
Ahora que por mucho no es lo peor que se puede escuchar en la tan estimada habla coloquial de las grandes ciudades de nuestro país.


----------



## indigoio

taina said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir *chida.  *Por favor?


Taina:
_Chido/a_ tiene la connotación de excelente, padre, grandioso, guay, super, etc, etc. Algo más al respecto lo encuentras aquí.



HUMBERT0 said:


> A mi se me hace extraño, que ahora resulte que "la neta", es una palabra tan elemetal, que si voy al Doctor, me va a decir: la neta es que tiene una gastritis, o si hablo con el contralor me va a decir: la neta es que todavía no se plenea pagar las utilidades, o si voy y pregunto por un amigo y me recibe su mama o abuelita, me vayan a contestar, la neta quien sabe donde esté...


jajajajjaa
Hola Humberto:
Bueno, al decir _coloquial_ quise referirme a algo sumamente informal. 


> *coloquial.*
> 2. adj. Propio de una conversación informal y distendida.


Estoy segura que en tus ejemplos ni el doctor ni el contralor se van a expresar de esa forma, y tal vez la mamá de tu amigo no te responda así pero probablemente uno de los hermanos menores sí. (Sólo supongo!)

Quizá lo que faltó dejar en claro es que se usa en conversaciones muy informales, de mucha confianza, y que obviamente no vas a usar en un discurso oficial.

Bueno, al menos así ocurre en el DF. Ya veo que en otras partes del país no es igual.

O quizá sólo sea cuestión de generaciones (¿o _degeneraciones_?)

Índigo


----------



## Miguelillo 87

HUMBERT0 said:


> A mi se me hace extraño, que ahora resulte que "la neta", es una palabra tan elemetal, que si voy al Doctor, me va a decir: la neta es que tiene una gastritis, o si hablo con el contralor me va a decir: la neta es que todavía no se plenea pagar las utilidades, o si voy y pregunto por un amigo y me recibe su mama o abuelita, me vayan a contestar, la neta quien sabe donde esté...
> Ahora que por mucho no es lo peor que se puede escuchar en la tan estimada habla coloquial de las grandes ciudades de nuestro país.


Pues lo del doctor, tienes razón, hasta ahora no me he topado con ninguno que me diga la neta.
Peroel ejemplo del contralor ¡mil y un veces! Yo trabajo en el depto de contabilidad d emi empresa y por Dios que he escuchado más d emil vecesdecir Neta, a la contralora, al jefe de finanzas y nosotros mismos los contadores.
Y lo de la abulita ¿por qué no? La abue de una amiga lo dice.

Como te digo Humberto, no puedes decir que no es en todo México, tal vez en Tijuana no es coloquial pero en el DF sí. A mí también me cae de extraño que en Baja no se use tanto la neta, pero eso no quiere decir que esté mal.


----------



## jippie

taina said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir *chida. *Por favor?


 
Chida quiere decir: muy bien, padre, ok. 
Casi siempre es para expresar algo positivo. 

"Chido mi quate, la neta me ayudaste un chingo" es
_"Gracias mi amigo, la verdad me ayudaste mucho"_

Alguien sabe si ya existe un thread con slang mexicano?


----------



## HUMBERT0

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Como te digo Humberto, no puedes decir que no es en todo México, tal vez en Tijuana no es coloquial pero en el DF sí. A mí también me cae de extraño que en Baja no se use tanto la neta, pero eso no quiere decir que esté mal.


Tienes razón lo más probable es que varíe según la región o ciudad. Yo en lo personal no la he escuchado mucho aquí, en la televisión si, le pregunte a mi hermano que está en la prepa, y me dijo que si la usan, pero que no mucho.
Miguelillo, no sería la primera palabra que no es bien recibida p. ej. "_está padre_", típico del centro del país "según nuestra percepción".

Indigoio, Con esto no quiero decir que aquí no se use el lenguaje coloquial, quiza sólo varíe en la predilección de unas palabras sobre otras. Y si tomas en cuenta los muchos anglicismos, pues no pinta bien mi región como de habla muy esmerada, mapeador, emplastar, soda, etc., ah y la que me repatea es "wacha esto". Bueno, donde quiera se cuecen habas.  

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

indigoio said:


> y que obviamente no vas a usar en un discurso oficial.
> 
> Índigo


 
*La neta del planeta*, yo todavía no pierdo la esperanza de que el "presichente" la use antes del próximo primero de diciembre, si es que no la usó ya, con todos los folclorismos con que adornó sus oficiales dislates.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

HUMBERT0 said:


> "wacha esto".
> Saludos.


Justamente a eso me referia, en méxico se escucharía cagadídimo que alguin dijiera wacha esto pero tal vez en Tijuana Cagadídimo se escuche horribele.
Hay que recordar que somos un gran país territorialmente hablando y eso hace una gran diferencia en nuestro lenguaje.


----------



## Coyoacan

Compañero "forero" Humberto, 

(espero ganarme de parte de usted el mote de "poco-educado" o "gente de los barrios populares de la gran ciudad" al usar esta tan nefasta abreviación/barbarismo para decir "integrante de un foro" y que tiene MUY amplia distribución en este sitio tan bien-amado por todos nosotros) 

No pretendo "revirarle" o contradecirle porque sí, pero LA NETA es que Tijuana BC no va a ser en un buen rato todavía la referencia por excelencia para hacer de ella una cátedra en "mexicano".  No estoy diciendo que no sea válido que no quieran usar tan distinguida palabra/frase allá en esos deserticos lares.  Lo que sí estoy diciendo es que más bien es como dicen mis compañeros MIGUELILLO, INDIGIO y MIRX, cuando atinadamente apuntan que "LA NETA" y "NETA" son expresiones:

1. AAAampliamente usadas por el grueeeeso de la sociedad mexicana, empezando por el DF, Chilangolandia, Ciudad de México, La Capital, La Gran Ciudad, etc, etc...

y 

2. Que un sector importantísimo de considerar que no tiene NADA de "barrio" ni le "falta" educación usa HOY por hoy.

Estos dos, son llanos y simples hechos que no tienen relación alguna con su alegato de que la palabra/frase   "neta" -- "la neta" sean usados por solo los desprotegidos...

Ejemplos, los han dado. No repetiré.  Pero si lo invito a usted (y al señor Servando) que se den una "pasadita" por acá cualquier día, y NETA que les juro que serán muchas las personas cultas a quienes les escuchen decir esa palabra (que ustedes tando aborrecen al parecer.)

Saludos!


----------



## Bocha

En Argentina, durante los años 60-70 se utilizó algo parecido "la pura"

_¡No te creo!_
_Creeme porque es la pura._

_o (mejor aún)_

_¡No te puedo! (y hasta ¡no te pued'...!)_
_Podeme porque es la pura._

_(*Importante: las oraciones de arriba deben pronunciarse como si se tuviera una papa caliente en la boca*)_


A diferencia de "la neta" que viene con estigma (para algunos al menos) de clase baja, esta expresión campeaba en los círculos más distinguidos (mas bián, mas pijos, más tilingos o como quieran que les llamen). A Dios gracias, hoy en día está prácticamente extinguida, como probablemente (ojalá) pasará con "la neta".


----------



## HUMBERT0

Coyoacan said:


> Compañero "forero" Humberto,
> No pretendo "revirarle" o contradecirle porque sí, pero LA NETA es que Tijuana BC no va a ser en un buen rato todavía la referencia por excelencia para hacer de ella una cátedra en "mexicano". Saludos!


Ni Dios lo mande, cada quién con su cruz, como dicen nuestros vecinos del norte, _de tus labios a los oídos de Dios_. Una ciudad no puede compararse con un país, al menos no uno como el nuestro que es de extensión territorial considerable y con habitantes dispersos a lo largo y ancho, con cultura, tradiciones e historia. Cualquier apreciación es subjetiva y se circunscribe a una región o regiones de la que se tenga conocimiento. 

Como bien dices, gracias a las aportaciones de diversos foreros, se ha establecido que en la Ciudad de México y en diferentes partes del país esta expresión no se asocia a los barrios, y que hasta en las personas cultas forma parte de su vocabulario. Mi humilde aportación sólo reafirma una realidad, que aun dentro de un país el lenguaje no es homogeneo, y está sujeto a influencias y presiones de cambio distintas.

No pienso que el uso de una palabra lo haga a uno poco o muy educado, tan sólo manifiesto la asociación de ideas que esta palabra tiene, a mi ver citadina y de barrios populares. 

Saludos


----------



## indigoio

Bocha said:


> En Argentina, durante los años 60-70 se utilizó algo parecido "la pura".[/B])[/I]


Es como lo que dice lay-z que es "la dura" (en Chile), no?



Bocha said:


> A Dios gracias, hoy en día está prácticamente extinguida, como probablemente (ojalá) pasará con "la neta".


Bocha, ¿y por qué no te gusta "la neta"? 
¿o simplemente no estás de acuerdo con el "caló"?


----------



## indigoio

Bueno.
En ésta que al parecer se iba tornado como una discusión norte-centro  (alguien del sur que nos dé su opinión por favor!), cultos-vulgares, élite-barrio, intelectuales-corrientes, educados-ignorantes, etcétera, etcétera, no está de más citar la definición (aunque es muy obvia) de este pobre e inocente vocablo, causa de opiniones encontradas:



> *neto, ta.*
> (Del cat. o fr. net o del it. netto).
> *1. adj. Limpio, puro, claro y bien definido.*
> 2. adj. Que resulta líquido en cuenta, después de comparar el cargo con la data, o en el precio, después de deducir los gastos.
> 3. m. Arq. Pedestal de la columna, considerándolo desnudo de las molduras alta y baja.



Y ojalá se mantenga él mismo así, como en su primera acepción, que no hace mal a nadie. Porque causa menos daño usar con creatividad una palabra propia de nuestro idioma, que absorber, filtrar, calcar, adoptar y adaptar anglicismos y otra serie de barbarismos irracionales.

Adiós


----------



## Coyoacan

Estoy de acuerdo con el señor Indigoio. Y no tengo más que agregar al comentario tan bien sazonado del señor Humberto. Disculpen ustedes si hubiera parecido como que andaba yo rijosón... pero más bien era la pasión de defender una palabra que me resulta tan agradable.. (!) mientras que a otros compañeros desagrada tanto (otro !).

Lo aportado me parece que efectivamente me colabora mayores horizontes (que al final del día es lo que creo que buscamos quienes nos metemos a estos foros) y le ruego una disculpa al señor Humberto, si de modo alguno le he ofendido. Solo pretendía traer mayor luz a la comprensión de uso de esta palabra por otros sectores de nuestra sociedad distintos a los de la inmediata asociación hecha. Y esa... es LA NETA del planeta! 

Saludos!


----------



## pejeman

indigoio said:


> Bueno.
> En ésta que al parecer se iba tornado como una discusión norte-centro  (alguien del sur que nos dé su opinión por favor!), cultos-vulgares, élite-barrio, intelectuales-corrientes, educados-ignorantes, etcétera, etcétera, no está de más citar la definición (aunque es muy obvia) de este pobre e inocente vocablo, causa de opiniones encontradas:
> 
> 
> 
> Y ojalá se mantenga él mismo así, como en su primera acepción, que no hace mal a nadie. Porque causa menos daño usar con creatividad una palabra propia de nuestro idioma, que absorber, filtrar, calcar, adoptar y adaptar anglicismos y otra serie de barbarismos irracionales.
> 
> Adiós


 
Yo soy sonorense, pero desde hace mucho tiempo resido en la ciudad de México y por eso irónicamente le contesté al compañero Humberto que de ser cierta su premisa, entonces en el D. F. vivíamos los peor educados de este reino republicano que es nuestro México, pues neta y la neta se dicen en todos los niveles y uno sabe lo que significan. Ahora que por sí misma, neta es una palabra prístina y cristalina, como lo apunta Indigoio. ¿O acaso no buscamos en un estado de resultados la Utilidad Neta, medida de la buena marcha de una empresa? ¿O al comprar un producto envasado, no buscamos conocer su peso neto? Y cierto es que lo neto está libre de taras, ya que peso bruto menos tara es igual a peso neto.

Ahora que yo no soy el más indicado para tachar los anglicismos, porque crecí hablando en “pocho”, como le decíamos antes, con trocas, dompes, drenes, ampáyeres, guantes de béisbol y jugando al básket, pero hago la lucha por redimirme.

Saludos.


----------



## indigoio

Coyoacan said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el *señor* Indigoio.


 
No soy "señor"  
(No te preocupes, sólo estoy bromeando, por acá muchas corremos el riesgo de identidad  )



pejeman said:


> Ahora que yo no soy el más indicado para tachar los anglicismos, porque crecí hablando en “pocho”, como le decíamos antes, con trocas, dompes, drenes, ampáyeres, guantes de béisbol y jugando al básket, pero hago la lucha por redimirme.


_El que esté libre de culpa, que tire la primera piedra_. A veces es imposible sacudirse algunos de ellos (anglicismos) pero de que podemos evitarlos, podemos. ¡Ánimo PGman!

Índigo


----------



## HUMBERT0

Coyoacan said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el señor Indigoio. Y no tengo más que agregar al comentario tan bien sazonado del señor Humberto. Disculpen ustedes si hubiera parecido como que andaba yo rijosón... pero más bien era la pasión de defender una palabra que me resulta tan agradable.. (!) mientras que a otros compañeros desagrada tanto (otro !).
> 
> Lo aportado me parece que efectivamente me colabora mayores horizontes (que al final del día es lo que creo que buscamos quienes nos metemos a estos foros) y le ruego una disculpa al señor Humberto, si de modo alguno le he ofendido. Solo pretendía traer mayor luz a la comprensión de uso de esta palabra por otros sectores de nuestra sociedad distintos a los de la inmediata asociación hecha. Y esa... es LA NETA del planeta!
> 
> Saludos!


 
Coyoacan creo que al final de todo, lo que percibí como un gigante era solamente eso, un molino de viento, Tienes razón, esta palabra y muchas otras que forman parte del habla coloquial cotidiana, más usada por unos y quizá menos por otros, incomprendidas por algunos, no merece tal acusación, como ya se dijo es eso, una socorrida expresión, con la gracia e ingenio que de ella haga el poseedor.
 
Yo también te ofrezco mis disculpas, si en mis juicios presuros y generalizados he ofendido. Si es de humanos errar, pues de los muchos yo también. 
 
Saludos


----------



## Brenduchis

La *verdad *es lo que todo el mundo sabe, pero la *neta *es la _realidad_, oh yeah baby....


----------



## Brenduchis

Pues yo soy del DF... y *NO* me considero _chilanga _porque ejem........ bueno ya lo que sea, no les voy a dar mi cátedra del por qué chilango y defeño NO SON LO MISMO. Pero bueno, yo soy *defeña* y que le siente bien a quien quiera, y quien me diga chilanga lo ignoro y ya y pues pfff...

Y sobre el término "_la neta_":

_La neta_ es usado por los nacos, por los fresas o por cualquiera que hable entre amigos. Porque ni modo de que llegue un ejecutivo con el director general y le diga: "_Neta que los documentos estan mal redactados_" nooooo, _la neta_ es algo informal e igual y puede usarlo ese mismo ejecutivo pero con sus amigos y con gente de su plena confianza.

Antes este slang era sólo utilizado por los denominados _nacos_, gente sin cultura. Pero ahora todo el mundo lo usa, o al menos entre defeños. 

Y como todo slang, crea más slang... la palabra evolucionó a _neto_, para uso común entre _fresas_ (para mayor detalle entre fresa y naco, véanse temas al respecto en este mismo foro)

Ejemplo de frase de un fresa (aunque eso de los fresas como que.... no sé, ya los fresas están usando frases vulgares, aka de nacos, para verse más 'chidos'):
_
 + Neto que ni al caso. _(Realmente/En serio que eso no viene al caso)

Y supuestamente decir _neto _es algo muy '_nice_', pero con esto de que el idioma (aka el slang) evoluciona parabólicamente................ pues bien bien ya no sabría decirles.


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Hola!!
Tengo otra perguntita en cuestión a "la neta":

Si quisiera decir p.e. la frase "En realidad tengo miedo" en otras palabras, qué diría?

- La neta es que tengo mideo
o
- La neta tengo miedo


----------



## Janis Joplin

DonManuel_CH said:


> Hola!!
> Tengo otra perguntita en cuestión a "la neta":
> 
> Si quisiera decir p.e. la frase "En realidad tengo miedo" en otras palabras, qué diría?
> 
> - La neta es que tengo mideo
> o
> - La neta tengo miedo


 
*La neta es que tengo miedo*
*La neta, tengo miedo*


----------



## indigoio

Janis Joplin said:


> *La neta es que tengo miedo*
> *La neta, tengo miedo*


La neta, le saco.


----------



## Coyoacan

indigoio said:


> La neta, le saco.




*"¡La neta del planeta: me dan hartas ñáñaras, carnaaal!" *


----------

